# ihs memberships



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

how old do you have to be to become a memeber of the ihs and do they do and meets down in the south of england e.g pompey or southampton area


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, you can be any age, and as for shows down south, we have the Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society show every year, not very big but worth an appearance.


----------

